# R. Pine



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

What is R. Pine.Radial,rollercoaster?Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Red Pine. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Pine
I don't see much of it around here, but it is "better" than white pine for lumber.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks:smile:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Your "radial" could mean this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiata_pine
Radiata Pine that is occasionally mentioned in woodworking circles, but is uncommon in the states.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> Your "radial" could mean this


Or your "rollercoaster" pine could mean this, SYP (Southern Yellow pine). Many great coaster are made from SYP, rode this one myself pretty fun. Made from 1.7 million board feet of SYP. http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/park/rides/coasters/mean_streak/index.cfm
(R. pine means red pine, but your off the cuff stabs at it made it cool )


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Hey Daren,
He's not the only one. I read your first response and kept thinking there was another. But I couldn't remember the spelling so my searches all failed. Then I finally think of a different spelling today that works and find it, only to see I was beaten to it. nline2long:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Radiata Pine,thats it.1.7 million feet of rollercoaster pine.Can you imagine having to cut that.I cut about 5 thousand feet today and I can barely close my hands:huh:


----------

